# Erie Dearie



## jimc46 (Jun 24, 2011)

Have never fished this lure and was wondering for drift fishing what is the best way to rig it. Do you use any type of leader or weights other then the lure and if so where do you tie the weight ? Thank you for any help I can get.

Will be drift fishing not trolling..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

cast out at a 90- degree angle of your drift direction. count it down to the desired depth . (1second to 1 ft) start a fairly slow retrieve ,pausing every few crank to let it slow down and drop. then repeat. at the end of your cast your lure should come up towards the back of the boat. this is called fishing the swing,as you slowly retieve your lure and let it swing from the side of your boat to the back. helps to know what depth the eyes are at also and countdown to that depth. i have trolled with the heavier ones,and if your rig is drifting to fast you might want to use a heavier one,or deploy a drift sock.


----------



## jimc46 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Freyedknot. So let me get this right you just tie on the Erie Dearie with no added weight. Do you use a small swivel? Was going to try this Sat. But looks like the weather is not going to cooperate. Thanks again.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no extra weight needed and yes to the swivel. ball bearing is better.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The Erie Dearie comes in different weights and even a couple different styles. Add a nightcrawler and I've caught fish in inland lakes with one. I've had them hit by everything from crappies to channel cats along with bass & walleyes. I troll mine.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

freyedknot nailed it. 

The Erie Dearie was invented to trigger a strike at three points. 

The helicopter action of the blade as it falls is the first trigger. 

Next trigger is the moment it stops falling and gets jerked to start the retrieve.

Third trigger is because you cast out 90 degrees to the drift and the line bows. As the lure reaches the peak of the curve as you retrieve it, the lure reverses direction and that can trigger a reflex strike.

It can get a hit anywhere during the retrieve but the above three are why it works so well. I tip it with a crawler. The stop and drop freyedknot mentioned causes repeats of the helicopter and start retrieve jerk triggers.

Fish the swing and you will be swinging walleye into the boat.


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

I also agree to tip them with crawlers. I have found the slower the better with the retrieve.


----------

